# Angola Prison Horse Sale



## fourleggedfriendly (Jun 8, 2012)

I know there's a sale this weekend. Anyone going? 

Also would like to hear of anyone's experience buying and owning a horse from their program. I always admire the horses used by the New Orleans PD when I'm in the city and I know they get some of their horses from the program. A link to their site here...  About | Angola Prison Horse Sale

They also have an annual rodeo...interesting. 

 Disclaimer: I know there are mixed thoughts on a prison and inmates conducting such a program with horses and some question the 'quality' of their horses, but what can you do? I just want some info... :neutral:


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My dad is an inmate at Angola prison and, while he doesn't work with the horses, he's told me that they are very well trained when they are sold. I attended the rodeo back in 2009, too... it was extremely fun and worth going.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

If i needed a horse, and was close enough, even though louisiana isn't too far away, i wouldn't have any problem buying from them.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Why wouldn't they be good horses? They are probably the only living thing that those guys get respect and love from where they are. They're probably treated better then most other horses owned by some of the people I've seen on various websites.


----------

